# OMG i just got my GTX 275 Core to 1002



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Some on tell me this is something wrong cuz I just OC my GTX 275 Core to 1002 and my Memory clock is 2215 my shader clock is 2250 and everything runs just fine. My motherboard is the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P my CPU is a Core 2 Quad Q6600 at 3.6


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 19, 2009)

no artifacts while gaming?


----------



## Homeless (Aug 19, 2009)

I doubt it will be stable.  My gtx 275 only gets 702 core clocks


----------



## Sonido (Aug 19, 2009)

Look at your current clocks; You are at 400 currently. Play a game and watch it crash.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 to what sonido said,did you hit apply when u set the clocks?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 19, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> +1 to what sonido said,did you hit apply when u set the clocks?



Yes, how else do you think CPU-Z is reading them?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2009)

There is no way you are running the shaders that high unless your on LN2 or LHe(and probably not then either). Put a load on that thing and it's and Nvidia crashfest.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 19, 2009)

when the 3870 were new, i had old drivers, and could oc the whole thing to 1000mhz core... in fact it never left its actual 777mhz... was only a bug


----------



## wolf (Aug 19, 2009)

Gaming stability? I doubt it, come on...

Benchmark scores or it didn't happen, anyone can boot an overclocking app, set 1ghz and hit apply, how long your gfx card will last you after you start gaming is another matter.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

Created account, posted and left. Mmkay. I want to see BENCHMARKS! I have a feeling we won't be seeing any though.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 19, 2009)

OP isnt posting because his GPU is dead and so he cant do much. LOL


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 19, 2009)

Please send me images off the card once it's fried... Proof that Nvidia's drivers suck the big one...


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol @ Shadowfold. Gotta love 4chan.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 19, 2009)

He is viewing the thread! Lets see some benches!


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok nvidia driver do suck cuz they crash every time i exit a game but it runs stable in game and everything.  Fallout 3 i get 89 fps at 1440*800 i know that ant much but before i only got 60. I am not using L2N or Dry ice jut the stock cooler and well a REALLY REALLY REALLY BIG FAN. I toke the locks down to 900 cuz of the crashing while leaving a game but its great. My max tem is 78 with the fan but is 110 wo


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2009)

Your lack of pictures is disturbing.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## wolf (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> Ok nvidia driver do suck cuz they crash every time i exit a game but it runs stable in game and everything.  Fallout 3 i get 89 fps at 1440*800 i know that ant much but before i only got 60. I am not using L2N or Dry ice jut the stock cooler and well a REALLY REALLY REALLY BIG FAN. I toke the locks down to 900 cuz of the crashing while leaving a game but its great. My max tem is 78 with the fan but is 110 wo



In the words of Batty Koda: Why do I not beleive you?


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok I will post some more picks so you non bleaver can enjoy the super oc achievement


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

Nothing on the internet (and real life) are generally believed without proof.  Let's see some!


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

ok that's the CPU - Z Validation link and the pic is a zoom of it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=661731


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Its the CPU-Z*

Its CPU Z you cant cheat or lie on that one. Look at the GPU it says my core clock. I cant do any benchmarcks because its not stable. none of my games max my GPU because i play only at 1440*800 i ran 3DMark 06 and Vantage and it just crashes every time i star a benchmark.  I tried GPU Capes Viewer and i runs for just 1:45 then windows just kills
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its self.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

How about some benchmarks at 900Mhz gpu? 800Mhz even?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> Its CPU Z you cant cheat or lie on that one. Look at the GPU it says my core clock. I cant do any benchmarcks because its not stable. none of my games max my GPU because i play only at 1440*800 i ran 3DMark 06 and Vantage and it just crashes every time i star a benchmark.  I tried GPU Capes Viewer and i runs for just 1:45 then windows just killshttp://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx178/ace2k87/YEA.png its self.




And it's not stable due when 3D is activated it's failing the overclock.... Get the message yet.  Just in case YOUR card CANNOT do 1k.

EDIT: If you wanted a card that  can do it you should of picked up a 4890 .


----------



## DaveK (Aug 19, 2009)

Get it to 9000, then we'll talk.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

I cant do any thing with benchmarks i am sorry no bull the drivers just ant stabel to run a full test. at 800 it just crashes about 10 min in. Shit at 763 it crashes 12 in the drivers just cant hold out that long. I might be windows 7 or the Nvidia drivers i cant figer out witch one and i am not about to install Vista or XP for the test. I do have Mac OS X is there any programs that will let your OC nvidia cards. and if i hit 9000 i will shit bricks.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Get it to 9000, then we'll talk.




I hope thats a typo.  We all be freaked out if he gets that one.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> I cant do any thing with benchmarks i am sorry no bull the drivers just ant stabel to run a full test. at 800 it just crashes about 10 min in. Shit at 763 it crashes 12 in the drivers just cant hold out that long. I might be windows 7 or the Nvidia drivers i cant figer out witch one and i am not about to install Vista or XP for the test. I do have Mac OS X is there any programs that will let your OC nvidia cards. and if i hit 9000 i will shit bricks.



Nothing to do with the drivers. It has to do with not enough voltage being run through your GPU to achieve those overclocks. Basic overclocking 101 really.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Now i cant hit 9000 i cant even hit 1003 it just crashes its kinda funny


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

no its not voltage i cranked throw up way to hi that's why i am using the fan out of my living room to cool the gpu


----------



## werez (Aug 19, 2009)

i`m starting to believe your card is not stable even at stock speeds . Damn drivers man ...
BWAHAHAA , omg omg omg , i got my gtx275 to 1000 core clock , omg , omg , omg . Jesus dude.. common ..
I can`t get mine over 745 btw.. and thats without any voltage tweaks and other crap .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 19, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Get it to 9000, then we'll talk.



No! the core speed has to be over 9000, then i'd curry my bollocks


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> Nothing to do with the drivers. It has to do with not enough voltage being run through your GPU to achieve those overclocks. Basic overclocking 101 really.





ace2k8 said:


> no its not voltage i cranked throw up way to hi that's why i am using the fan out of my living room to cool the gpu





[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> No it has to be over 9000, then i;d curry my bollocks



This threads giving me stitches. And will have to leave as it hurts to much..


----------



## werez (Aug 19, 2009)

nooo please don`t close it ... it`s interesting man ...

Btw the only card that can SAFELY hit 800 and go beyond that frequency is the GTX260 from ZOTAC called Zotac GTX260 Extreme Edition . To mention a few things that made this possible : 15 phase VRM design ( 12 for the GPU , 3 for MEM ) ,
the card uses UPi uP6208 PWM chip with LQFP7×7-64L package ( can be voltage controlled via software ) , The Renesas LFPAK mosfets , Panasonic SP-Caps , Proadlizer decoupling capacitors . I know some of this may sound retarded to few , but next time you take a good look at your video card , remember it doesn`t have the stuff mentioned above . So feet on the ground please ...

Good thing , priced as the GTX275 , bad thing : CHINA ONLY !


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think its a one out of a mill cuz i have second system with a 275 and the i cant get it passed 752


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

So to check to see what your card can _really _do, use GPUTool to overclock and then tick "Test for stability". I have GPU-Z open in this picture as well to show what the actual cores are running at and that they are under load. You should get no errors if the GPU is stable.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok will try


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 19, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Get it to 9000, then we'll talk.



OVER 9000 then we'll talk.



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> No! the core speed has to be over 9000, then i'd curry my bollocks



Oh you beat me.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 19, 2009)

what gtx275 do you have if i may ask?


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok now i am lost i am getting mixed reading all over the board. CPU Z give me a core clock at 900 that what i got running stable 1000 just crashes now.  GPU Caps reads the same as CPU-Z GPU z say the stock speeds in the sensors but is show 900 on the mane screen. My GPU is the EVGA GTX 275 896 mim


----------



## DaveK (Aug 19, 2009)

Try upping the voltage then try OVER 9000


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Its Over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> So to check to see what your card can _really _do, use GPUTool to overclock and then tick "Test for stability". I have GPU-Z open in this picture as well to show what the actual cores are running at and that they are under load. You should get no errors if the GPU is stable.
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/stab1000.jpg





ace2k8 said:


> Ok now i am lost i am getting mixed reading all over the board. CPU Z give me a core clock at 900 that what i got running stable 1000 just crashes now.  GPU Caps reads the same as CPU-Z GPU z say the stock speeds in the sensors but is show 900 on the mane screen. My GPU is the EVGA GTX 275 896 mim



Run it like I have pictured above please and take a screen shot.




DaveK said:


> Try upping the voltage then try OVER 9000


Stop please.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry forgot to post screen shots. posting them on photbuck now


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI 
some one please do one of these for my GPU


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

ok hers a pic of the main tab of GPU Z


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> what gtx275 do you have if i may ask?



Looks like an Evga SuperClocked edition.  I doubt any cards can bench over 900MHz, higest overclock at HWbot.org isn't even over 850.  Bench it at 900Mhz w/3D06 and post a screen shot.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

no its not the SuperClocked edition it not the regular GTX 275. Ok after some cooling adjustments and tweaks i can not run stable at 900. i will run a 3D mark 06 and post some picks after


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx178/ace2k87/OKIamlost.png



My god thats one god awful shop.


Troll spray is needed I think....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 19, 2009)

go for hwbot record


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> ok hers a pic of the main tab of GPU Zhttp://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx178/ace2k87/Capture.png



Post a pic of the sensors tab while running the stability test with GPUTool.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> no its not the SuperClocked edition it not the regular GTX 275. Ok after some cooling adjustments and tweaks i can not run stable at 900. i will run a 3D mark 06 and post some picks after



Ok running 3DMark 06 only program i have runnign are Blackbox 64 GPU z and GPU Caps viewer


----------



## a_ump (Aug 19, 2009)

for one thing that's a bug in GPUTool, and i suppose GPU-Z reads it the same as maybe they probly use the same way of reading the clock speeds as they're both made by w1z. I got my HD 4870 to 1009mhz core and was like uh something's wrong and this is bs. Loaded up rivatuner and what do ya know it reads my clocks and says they're at stock. Your GPU isn't being overclocked in anyway with GPUTool, its mearly saying your increasing your clocks, use rivatuner and you'll find your real max oc.

I'm not saying GPUTool is fail, but it did the same thing to my 7800GTX also, but it worked after i rebooted. Idk how or why it has this bug.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey guys i did it too it really hard you have to take the 8 pin lead and solder it the gpu direct and it works!!!  lol its a driver bug all you do is force the display driver to stop responding and you can do what you want.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok i junst ran 3DMark 06 got a extream score or 5057 WTF


----------



## a_ump (Aug 19, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey guys i did it too it really hard you have to take the 8 pin lead and solder it the gpu direct and it works!!!  lol its a driver bug all you do is force the display driver to stop responding and you can do what you want.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090818/Untitled093.png



do u kno how to avoid it disabling the display driver? as i want to use find max and whatnot but yea its keeps buggin on me.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> Ok i junst ran 3DMark 06 got a extream score or 5057 WTF



seriously i score around 17000 in 06


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK i think i found out what happen tech power must have a bug withe windows 7 cuz now i can get the core clock to 9000 and we all know that ant possible!!! i used EVGA Precision to oc it to a possible clock of 900 1700  1902 going to run 3DMark again to see WTF happen


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


>



If anyone believes this guy I'd be surprised after looking at that poor shop of two pictures hes tried to make look like one.  :shadedshu


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## aCid888* (Aug 19, 2009)

Another poor shop -^


It gets worse...


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> If anyone believes this guy I'd be surprised after looking at that poor shop of two pictures hes tried to make look like one.  :shadedshu



Ok if is a photoshop show what is fake and how i have more than one pic of the clock.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry dude but as has been stated *MANY* times, if u don't post picks your talkin outa your brown eye. i mean i can say i'm running my HD 4870 at 1500mhz core n 1600mhz memory and max out crysis finally and no one is gonna believe it without benchies and proof. if i was a moderator i'd definitely be moving your thread to the general non sense sub-forum.


----------



## ace2k8 (Aug 19, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Another poor shop -^
> 
> 
> It gets worse...



you show me how its photoshop and we will close the thread


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> If anyone believes this guy I'd be surprised after looking at that poor shop of two pictures hes tried to make look like one.  :shadedshu



Dual Monitors you mean?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2009)

ace2k8 said:


> OK i think i found out what happen tech power must have a bug withe windows 7 cuz now i can get the core clock to 9000 and we all know that ant possible!!! i used EVGA Precision to oc it to a possible clock of 900 1700  1902 going to run 3DMark again to see WTF happen



it defaulted back to stock clocks.

you see what happens is when you OC to high the card will bottum out and the display driver fails. This happens because your card gets crazy unstable so the driver shuts down and kicks back up into a "failsafe mode" in this mode the display driver isnt really communicating ith the card. which is how graphics cards are overclocked by communicating with the driver programs such as ATI tool riva tuner evga precision etc manipulate the driver which inturn manipulate the clocks of the card. The problem is while in this "safemode" a said erlier the drivers are not communicating with the card which means you can tell it to be at over 900000000000000mhz core and it though it will say that is what you are running at the card itself was never actually modified. Which if i may say so means that their isnt any kind of bug with EVGA ATI tool GPU-z or CPU-z because they read the drivers to find out what the card is clocked at. and if the drivers have failed and you told it to do 1million mhz that is what the other programs are going to pick up. THAT and the fact that an even 1000 mhz isnt even possible because the clock frequency crystal on the graphics card is generating  somewae along the lines of a 23.xx or 24mhz is is also multiplied by such...and AS such non of the formentioned numbers are divisable by 1000 evenly making it an impossible clock speed.

good day sir.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> it defaulted back to stock clocks.
> 
> you see what happens is when you OC to high the card will bottum out and the display driver fails. This happens because your card gets crazy unstable so the driver shuts down and kicks back up into a "failsafe mode" in this mode the display driver isnt really communicating ith the card. which is how graphics cards are overclocked by communicating with the driver programs such as ATI tool riva tuner evga precision etc manipulate the driver which inturn manipulate the clocks of the card. The problem is while in this "safemode" a said erlier the drivers are not communicating with the card which means you can tell it to be at over 900000000000000mhz core and it though it will say that is what you are running at the card itself was never actually modified. Which if i may say so means that their isnt any kind of bug with EVGA ATI tool GPU-z or CPU-z because they read the drivers to find out what the card is clocked at. and if the drivers have failed and you told it to do 1million mhz that is what the other programs are going to pick up. THAT and the fact that an even 1000 mhz isnt even possible because the clock frequency crystal on the graphics card is generating  somewae along the lines of a 23.xx or 24mhz is is also multiplied by such...and AS such non of the formentioned numbers are divisable by 1000 evenly making it an impossible clock speed.
> 
> good day sir.



Thanks for taking the time.

Thread can be closed now.

and good day to you too sir.


----------

